# Nintendo 3DS photos, videos and more



## supervenice (Jun 15, 2010)

I DONT KNOW IF this was posted yet....


well--i think i like the gamecube like stick..




info:

3DS(FINAL NAME) will have two screens one with a 3d 3.5 inch screen
Full 3d graphics without glasses
Two Cameras FOR 3D PICTURE TAKING(NICE!!!)
3d depth slider on the side of the device
MOtion sensor and GYRO SENSOR
Updated GRAPHICS
Compatible with nintendo dsi

Those outside cameras are indeed used for 3D pictures

it can play 3d movies !!!!!!!!
The big 3DS launch game will be Kid Icarus

holy shitttttttt!!!!!












wii like graphics!!!!



new info:


New stages, quests, ghost data, rankings will be automatically downloaded

Owners can navigate valuable information online without having to do so proactivel

Nintendo 3DS works different... the hardware support automatic communication regardless of what is being played 


No monthly fee for Nintendo's online access on 3DS

Nintendo is developing a 3D Nintendogs
with cats and people!!!!!

20 companies are on the 3DS bandwagon, at least

more Nintendo 3DS software coming from Activision, Atlus, AQ, Bandai, Capcom, EA, Harmonix, Take 2, Sega, Ubi, WB

DJ Hero 3D 

Kingdom Hearts 3D 

Saints row

Madden NFL



DOA 3D, Ninja Gaiden


Street Figher IV,



Ridge Racer



Metal Gear Solid


Professor Layton


Metal Gear Solid Franchise


Samurai Warriors


ASSASINS CREED LEGACY


----------



## TheGreatNeko (Jun 15, 2010)

That is sexy!!


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 15, 2010)

Shame they kept the bottom screen 4x3... it's essentially going back to being a single (useful) screen system.


----------



## scrtmstr (Jun 15, 2010)

That really is looking intresting right now, but it's still a normal DS design, with the addition of a stick.

I'll maybe get it, but then it'll be mainly for videos in 3d.

EDIT: they've already got quite a lot of those 3DSes. To bad i didn't see them to close, was distracted by those hot girls.


----------



## supervenice (Jun 15, 2010)

they cant show the 3d so the developers are describing it now..


----------



## Anakir (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm getting more hyped up for this. I'm loving what I'm seeing so far.


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Jun 15, 2010)

It looks alright I guess.
I don't like how on the inside there's 2 different colors and the different screen sizes though.


----------



## supervenice (Jun 15, 2010)

ZELDA WILL ALSO BE PLAYABLE!!!


----------



## Hazrul Azam (Jun 15, 2010)

OMG!!!!!
Kingdom Hearts 3D!!!


----------



## supervenice (Jun 15, 2010)

COOL!!!


----------



## Arp1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Just saw pics in a persons hands, and DAMN its small (No TWSS), and the graphics look pretty great with the wii like graphics, and the tops widescreen so no more touch only DS games


----------



## supervenice (Jun 15, 2010)

THERE ARE THOUSANDS OF 3DS NOW IN THE NOKIA THEATRE!!!!


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jun 15, 2010)

There's only one analog stick *sigh* that sucks. Still looks cool, I wish I was at E3.....


----------



## supervenice (Jun 15, 2010)

*Posts merged*


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 15, 2010)

supervenice said:
			
		

>


Deal, or no deal?


----------



## Flame (Jun 15, 2010)

supervenice said:
			
		

> THERE ARE THOUSANDS OF 3DS NOW IN THE NOKIA THEATRE!!!!



i wish i was their! not for 3DS But for them chicks.


----------



## murkurie (Jun 15, 2010)

They showed DK and Starfox in that trailer, so I assume those will be announced next year for the 3DS.


----------



## Anakir (Jun 15, 2010)

I missed most of the live stream. I just watched the last few minutes of it. There's gonna be a recap video of it, right?


----------



## Gh0sti (Jun 15, 2010)

i cant wait for 3ds


----------



## KDH (Jun 15, 2010)

I hope that's a capacitive touch screen. I want to be able to use my fingers AND get an accurate response!

... And possibly multi-touch.


----------



## PoopaTroopa (Jun 15, 2010)

Remember when Reggie told us if you're on e3.nintendo.com, you can see exclusive content?

As soon as the conference was over, I thought we didn't have to see Cammie's ugly fucking slutty face.


Then he fucking trolled all of us.


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 15, 2010)

Damn Nintendo and their models with 3DSs in their hands. Makes me want it more.



			
				Justin121994 said:
			
		

> Omg.. Can I use the chick for a while.. not the 3ds..lol


LOL Exactly.


----------



## Justin121994 (Jun 15, 2010)

Omg.. Can I use the chick for a while.. not the 3ds..lol


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Jun 15, 2010)

This really does look nice and although the bottom screen does look a bit small I'd prefer it like that as oposed to making the console wider or sacrificing button size. I just hope that the reolution is higher on both screens and not jst the top. I'm also disappointed about the single analogue stick since that was one of the biggest complaints about the PSP, and in will make playing FPS akward unless they swap aim to the left and movement to the right.


----------



## Veho (Jun 15, 2010)

Supersonicmonk said:
			
		

> I'm also disappointed about the single analogue stick since that was one of the biggest complaints about the PSP


That's what the gyro is for.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jun 15, 2010)

did they ever say a release date for the 3ds? im watching the extra stuff via nintendos site... hopeful for answers.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm a bit worried about the 3DS because they didn't mention a price range or battery life..
Other than that I'm really damn excited for it


----------



## SylvWolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow. Really excited for both the 3DS and Nintendo's upcoming lineup. Also, I think the latest Penny Arcade is relevant to some people in this thread.


----------



## Porygon-X (Jun 15, 2010)

I WANT! 
Does it come with the chicks?


----------



## mrfatso (Jun 15, 2010)

same here, or the price? 

At the moment, just interviews but still, 3DS looks great


----------



## heartgold (Jun 15, 2010)

Fucking blown away with the chicks ohh of course the 3DS


----------



## redviper (Jun 15, 2010)

some more


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## ninovalenti (Jun 15, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

>




cant see the 3d effect :S


----------



## Demonbart (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't see any 3d in that picture.


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2010)

Cameras, 3D depth sensor and gyroscope confirmed in it.


----------



## supervenice (Jun 15, 2010)

additional infos:

• The 3DS periodically searchs for WiFi spots and other 3DSs

• Below the touch screen are Select, Home and Start buttons
• Underneath the A, B, X, Y buttons is the handheld's power button
• The ability to play 3D Hollywood movies, like Legends of the Guardians from Warner Brothers
• The Nintendo 3DS is black and blue

Release date is TBA


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 15, 2010)

Did anyone see the commercial, when the coins came out the the 3DS?  I can't be the only one who thought "It literally prints money!"


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2010)

It isn't even out and it's alredy printing money


----------



## Gnargle (Jun 15, 2010)

I CAN USE ! TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Looks good though, although  imagine a large number of us were watching the conference... We don't need every second of it reported on here.


----------



## imz (Jun 15, 2010)

I definitely like the addition of the analog, however I don't like the fact that one screen is bigger than the other or that it looks extremely similar to the DS (but I guess that's the only way backwards compatibility would be possible)


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 15, 2010)

could they make this thing any slimmer


----------



## mollekemiel (Jun 15, 2010)

3D chicks are so cool !!
see them on street like every day


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 15, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Did anyone see the commercial, when the coins came out the the 3DS?  I can't be the only one who thought "It literally prints money!"


That's exactly what I thought and i start to LMAO.


----------



## Elritha (Jun 15, 2010)

Was expecting something different than the DS design a bit shifted about. Still doesn't look too bad. I like the placement of the analog. The Wifi feature better support WPA2 and the wireless N standard.


----------



## uruha0 (Jun 15, 2010)

If this does end up looking like the Wii, that would be impressive! they skipped the GC looking graphics and went straight for the Wii!


----------



## ghostcrawler (Jun 15, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Did anyone see the commercial, when the coins came out the the 3DS?  I can't be the only one who thought "It literally prints money!"



Lool, thats exactly what i thought aswel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On topic: The 3DS looks pretty awsome with the analoge stick and slik design. Defo going to buy it when its out.


----------



## supervenice (Jun 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myN39Zw6lzI...player_embedded


Trailer: Kid Icarus Uprising for Nintendo 3DS


----------



## I am r4ymond (Jun 15, 2010)

Turns out that it still has the DS shape. I still want it!


----------



## redviper (Jun 15, 2010)

more pics


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 15, 2010)

98 Members and over 100 Guests are reading the topic, Whoa.

But yeah, When i first heard about the 3DS through the Press sheet in March, i thought it was just going to be a DS with just 3D features. But wow, was i ever wrong. This thing is going to be a day one purchase.


----------



## supervenice (Jun 15, 2010)

http://e3.nintendo.com/


they're explaining nintendogs!!!

so cool!!1


----------



## ericling (Jun 15, 2010)

supervenice said:
			
		

> COOL!!!


Anyone have this video link? The video is so damn hilarious man!


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Jun 15, 2010)

I will be reserving it as soon as I can. In my opinion Nintendo owned E3.


----------



## Berthenk (Jun 15, 2010)

I think it's fugly. As hell... why the beep did they have to go with two different sized screens? That's completely unlogical.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 15, 2010)

Some great games in that line-up! 
Glad to finally see it, don't know about that analog stick though....


----------



## Opium (Jun 15, 2010)

Check out some pics of games at this twitter feed: http://twitter.com/WarioSixFour


----------



## supervenice (Jun 15, 2010)

there will be 3ds hands-on 

at http://e3.nintendo.com/

so stay tuned


----------



## Opium (Jun 15, 2010)

Why or Earth wasn't this shown at the conference?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 15, 2010)

Here's a piccy for you.






Judging from the polarisation on the top screen, there is a 3d effect in place.


----------



## Opium (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Rayder (Jun 15, 2010)

The 3DS will do very well for itself, of that I'm sure.  But I still maintain that I will not bother with a 3DS until a 100% compatible flashcart is developed for it.  I'm done buying video games that ultimately disappoint me.  If a flashcart never happens on the 3DS, then I'll never get one. Simple as that.

I also didn't care for that talk of "always on" WiFi.  I NEVER use the WiFi on my current DS other than very rare web browser use.

Then there's that deal for me where unless I hit the lottery or something, I'll never be able to afford the operation to put an artificial lens and iris in my bad eye (car battery explosion in 1991) to restore my sight in that eye, so I'll never see the 3D effect is has anyway.   I'll have to take a pic of myself someday so you guys can see my bad eye.

As far as the 3DS games.......that didn't look "near the power of an PS3 or 360 to me", that was obviously BS.  It's Gamecube or Wii graphics at best.  That's good enough for a handheld device though.  Sadly, I didn't see any shmups being mentioned other than them showing a Starfox ship floating by.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Hakoda (Jun 15, 2010)

Specs: 



Spoiler












EDIT: Nvm. Beat by Opium.


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2010)

Miis confirmed?
There is one on the Pilotwings screen!
Wait is that even Pilotwings?
It's Wuhu Island on 3DS!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Feels Good Man (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 15, 2010)

Of all the places to put a start button...


----------



## Opium (Jun 15, 2010)

If those don't work, copy the image link into your browser.


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't usually get suckered into all the hype around stuff like this but I gotta say I'm excited about it! It looks like a sexy little device and I like the idea of it periodically searching for other 3DS', I assume an alert of some sort will sound if it finds one.

Motion Sensor and Gyro is a nice addition, as is the analogue stick plus the top-heavy design looks different, but in a good way! I would like some more information on the CPU clock speed/Architecture and amount of RAM inside it but the main thing for me is battery life, how long between charges? And how long 'til I need a new battery completely? I suppose those questions will be answered in time...

I'm not going to order one yet, I'm going to wait until the 3DSLite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Holy Sh*t! Lot's of posting going on while I was posting...



			
				Opium said:
			
		

>



Hurrah, QVGA and WPA2! Splendid! Shame about the VGA camera(s) though...


----------



## cfcpd95 (Jun 15, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Of all the places to put a start button...



I Know What In Gods Name Were they thinking !??!?!


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 15, 2010)

cant believe they wouldnt show any 3ds gameplay on TV (I mean an actually game playing on the 3ds, not game videos)


----------



## ykhan (Jun 15, 2010)

omg i dont care if no one hacks it if its as good as it looks
ill pay wtever


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jun 15, 2010)

http://web11.twitpic.com/img/115963391-2c5...17bfa0-full.png
http://web16.twitpic.com/img/115963430-8e2...17bfa0-full.png
http://web1.twitpic.com/img/115963307-33ad...17bfa0-full.png


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 15, 2010)

Opium said:
			
		

> Check out some pics of games at this twitter feed: http://twitter.com/WarioSixFour


Most of hose pictures are fake...
Like the MGS ones, There just screens from Portable Ops.


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2010)

http://twitpic.com/1x1hok
http://twitpic.com/1x1hfd
http://twitpic.com/1x1hco
http://twitpic.com/1x1haj
KH pics...


----------



## supervenice (Jun 15, 2010)

i hate the where they putted the power button---im imagining my 3ds will always be accidentally turned off--


----------



## cfcpd95 (Jun 15, 2010)

Cant Wait Til This Comes Out, It PRINTS MONEY Like in the Comercial Woooo !!


----------



## supervenice (Jun 15, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Opium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




actually they are not fake


http://press.nintendo.com/E32010/index.html


go here--download the images yoursel

username:guest

password:nintendo


----------



## .Darky (Jun 15, 2010)

Holy crap, just had another orgasm. It looks awesome and just saw the Kid Icarus trailer...can't believe we're getting such nice graphics.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jun 15, 2010)

Mario Kart:






Pilot Wings:






*Posts merged*


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2010)

That's the Wuhu Island pic I mentioned!


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 15, 2010)

Hmmm. I cant decided if i like it. Whats with the Top screen being bigger? 
It looks sexy, but why two different sized screens?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jun 15, 2010)

*A TON OF IMAGES INSIDE SPOILER*



Spoiler



*MS3 & RE*









































*Dead or Alive:*




















*
Kingdom Hearts:*

















*Paper Mario*





















*Animal Crossing*




















*
Star Fox*




















*
Mario Kart*


----------



## Coto (Jun 15, 2010)

supervenice said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




HOLY SH!T

THERE ARE SOME COOL SPOILERS ABOUT WII ALSO!!

3DS´S GONNA RE-BUILD THE WAY WE KNOW GAMING


----------



## Elritha (Jun 15, 2010)

supervenice said:
			
		

> actually they are not fake
> 
> 
> http://press.nintendo.com/E32010/index.html
> ...



Damn the nintendo press site must be getting hammered. Slow as a snail for me now.


----------



## supervenice (Jun 15, 2010)

woot-----METAL GEAR 3D SNAKE EATER WEBSITE IS NOW ONLINE!!!


http://www.konami.jp/kojima_pro/e3_2010/mgs3d/en/


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2010)

Damn that red one from the front page news looks pretty


----------



## supervenice (Jun 15, 2010)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://kotaku.com/5564183/checking-out-met...he-nintendo-3ds


WHILE YOUR PLAYING ON THE NINTENDO 3DS THEY ARE STRAPPED ON THE HOT CHICKS!!!!


----------



## geoflcl (Jun 15, 2010)

Alright!  Looks like we were right about most of the planned features.

Anyone else notice how many developers that previously wanted nothing to do with Nintendo are suddenly on the 3DS bandwagon?


----------



## Theraima (Jun 15, 2010)

Too bad that it doesnt support gba slot =/


I'll probably get it anyway, maybe some flashcart. COOL!


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm downloading the Third party asset package now at about 500kb's I'll reup its somewhere else soon.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 15, 2010)

Hold on, 800x240?  What kind of resolution is that?


----------



## Maplemage (Jun 15, 2010)

Who thinks nintendo owned Sony and Microsoft?
Btw I wonder what kind of flashcarts are there gonna be.


----------



## crsdefiance (Jun 15, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Hold on, 800x240?  What kind of resolution is that?



I saw where it was mentioned that there were "400 pixels" for each eye, so I'm assuming it is actually only 400x240.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 15, 2010)

Honestly, I was hoping for 480 this time.  But I guess something like 1600x480 would've been pushing it for a handheld.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Jun 15, 2010)

Got a feeling I'm gonna accidentally turn this off a lot...couldn't they have put the power button somewhere more logical. Apart from that, looking damn good Ninty


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 15, 2010)

Here you guys go, Nintendo's Third Party Assets Package:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=APF8W5IQ

1st and 2nd Asset package is 148MB and I'm downloading at a much slower speed, a fluctuating 170 - 250kb/s. That will take longer to reup as well.


----------



## leetcakes (Jun 15, 2010)

so is it gonna be in stores after e3?
or is it gonna be december


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 15, 2010)

Have you got the hardware information & images one?  I've tried downloading about 20 times, but it constantly fails or ends prematurely.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2010)

crsdefiance said:
			
		

> TM2-Megatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's 400 pixels for each eye on the top screen..so it's basically 400x240 (but there are 800 pixels in totall)


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 15, 2010)

Start and select look very uncomfortable...


----------



## supervenice (Jun 15, 2010)

http://e3.nintendo.com/3ds/


ALL ABOUT 3DS INLCUDING THE GAME IMAGES!!!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 15, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Here you guys go, Nintendo's Third Party Assets Package:
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=APF8W5IQ
> 
> 1st and 2nd Asset package is 148MB and I'm downloading at a much slower speed, a fluctuating 170 - 250kb/s. That will take longer to reup as well.


Thanks for this..

Gonna download right away..


----------



## Aeladya (Jun 15, 2010)

Welp...looks like I havta get a 3DS now...I was gonna get a new PSP, but I guess Kingdom Hearts has forced me into a corner...thank god I can turn off the 3D effects...not like I can see them anyway...I kinda wanna see more of the new BloodRayne game...loved the first two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Gullwing (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm left with my fucking mouth open... OMG Every single game rocks... I'm so gonna get this


----------



## Windaga (Jun 15, 2010)

The screenshots look amazing. I'm floored, and sold. I want this so bad, right now. STARFOX 64 IN 3D. YES.


----------



## Raika (Jun 15, 2010)

So many awesome screenshots... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I am content...
Mind=blown @[email protected] @[email protected] @[email protected] @[email protected]
Good job Nintendo.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 15, 2010)

Awww... Ridge Racer for the 3DS?

Why didn't they have Reggie jokingly do the "Ridge Racer.... ... Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiidge Racerrrrrrrrrrr!" thing?


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 15, 2010)

Uploading 1st & 2nd Asset package now. ETA: 3 min.


----------



## prowler (Jun 15, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid....


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 15, 2010)

So. Many. Good. Games.
Release. It. now


----------



## supervenice (Jun 15, 2010)

3DS HANDS ON:

http://kotaku.com/5564204/hands+on-with-se...mes-and-gadgets


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 15, 2010)

Thread renamed.


----------



## giratina16 (Jun 15, 2010)

OMFG I can't wait to get it!!!!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 15, 2010)

Here is the list I made (of confirmed titles) by seeing E3 live and checking out the 3ds site:-
Ridge Racer
Dead Or Alive 3D
Kingdom Hearts 3D
Ninja Gaiden
Kid Icarus: Uprising
Street Fighter IV
Resident Evil Revelations
Metal Gear Solid (new - unconfirmed title)
Saints Row
Animal Crossing
Mario Kart
Paper Mario
PilotWings Resort
StarFox 64 3D
Steel Diver
The Sims 3
Samurai Warriors 3D
Metal Gear Solid Snake Eater 3D
Assassins Creed Legacy


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 15, 2010)

KDH said:
			
		

> I hope that's a capacitive touch screen. I want to be able to use my fingers AND get an accurate response!
> 
> ... And possibly multi-touch.


Its possible... here to the hoping bro!


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 15, 2010)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Here is the list I made (of confirmed titles) by seeing E3 live and checking out the 3ds site:-
> Ridge Racer
> Dead Or Alive 3D
> Kingdom Hearts 3D
> ...


There was already a list of games officially released by Nintendo stating all of these and more


----------



## supervenice (Jun 15, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Thread renamed.




THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 15, 2010)

Okay so that they are both in one post:

1st & 2nd Party Asset Package:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=F6ITV8ZC

3rd Party Asset Package:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=APF8W5IQ


----------



## xxgundamxx (Jun 15, 2010)

This thing will cost a bomb£200 or more i think


----------



## al5911 (Jun 15, 2010)

O   M   G . . . I wantttt it.....I want paper mario on 3DS.But I'll wait for 2nd rev. of 3DS ... 3DSi


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 15, 2010)

Shoot i didnt think about how much its gonna cost. 
/starts saving now
Any news of the flash karts?


----------



## Cyan (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't like the power button either.
it's seems it's too many bumped from the DS surface, it can be switched off too easily.

Maybe the design is not definitive and they could make the power button not bumping outside of the surface.


Like I though, and Kotaku confirmed it, there's a short sphere around the console where the 3D is good, outside it or if you tilt the DS, or put it on table instead of directly front of you, the image seems doubled or fuzzy. We will need to get used to keep the correct distance.


----------



## Green0scar (Jun 15, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Okay so that they are both in one post:
> 
> 1st & 2nd Party Asset Package:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Dter ic (Jun 15, 2010)

Great so much for getting a acekard2i (im sure DSTWO will work tho)


----------



## XLarge (Jun 15, 2010)

well fuck my ass and call me charlie
that has to be the best line-up for any gamesystem i've ever seen in my entire life


----------



## KirovAir (Jun 15, 2010)

Do .. want!
Graphics look awesome. I like the design too.


----------



## bdr9 (Jun 15, 2010)

It looks like the touch screen is going to be used for less important things like maps... and the real gameplay will take place on the upper screen.


----------



## Raika (Jun 15, 2010)

XLarge said:
			
		

> that has to be the best line-up for any gamesystem i've ever seen in my entire life


I completely agree.


----------



## XLarge (Jun 15, 2010)

don't like the fact that upper screen is in another color though


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2010)

WOW, the Street Fighter 4 screens look unbelievable.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 15, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> XLarge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'mma agree too.  That launch list is sexy.  And the colors are too.  Personally...love the orange/red/black one.(On Nintendo's E3 site)


----------



## lildeathboy (Jun 15, 2010)

Dun u guys think they try making the 3ds to become a psp?  look at the analog stick and the d pad. it look just like the psps', but its inverted.  x y a b is like square, triangle, x, o.  r and l as well.........is nintendo trying to take back what is their's meaning the whole playstation idea that they abandoned long ago.........


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 15, 2010)

bdr9 said:
			
		

> It looks like the touch screen is going to be used for less important things like maps... and the real gameplay will take place on the upper screen.



Which is primarily why I was really hoping they'd drop the 4x3 bottom screen we saw on that FCC submission.  It's essentially bringing Nintendo's handheld systems back to the "one screen" game boy idea.  Sure, the 2nd screen will still be there for ancillary information, but it's very unlikely that any 3DS game will use it for much more than that.  If Nintendo didn't want to go with a touch 3-D screen (personally, I think they should've... don't must people use the stylus anyway? I don't see that it really would've been prone to getting dirty), then both screens should've at least been wide.  The top, a wide autostereoscopic LCD; and the bottom a wide touchscreen.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow is all I can say... amazing graphics, 3d pics, 3d movies, and an incredible game list (paper mario, star fox, sf4, re, mgs...) #1 on the wish list for sure. One amazing piece of hardware.


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 15, 2010)

I'll start saving for the 3DS already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Like any Nintendo system, i'll pre-order as soon as possible (Won't import the JPN version this time like i did with the DS and DS-Lite)


----------



## sepinho (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow! Colour me impressed. Where do I pre-order, flash cart or not?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 15, 2010)

I can't stand still! I just saw the Kingdom Hearts 3DS screenies and MGS.....aaaaaaaaaahhh!! Please oh please release 3DS in Japan next month and US in December!!


----------



## XLarge (Jun 15, 2010)

sepinho said:
			
		

> Wow! Colour me impressed. Where do I pre-order, flash cart or not?


I doubt there'll be one in the near future


----------



## DjoeN (Jun 15, 2010)

I hope it won't get hacked anytime soon!
(and i mean it, if it really impresses me and delivers like the screenshots, then it deserves not to be hacked soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 15, 2010)

The presentation of Kid Icarus: Uprising and its trailer was mind-blowing, I'll be more than happy if the 3DS doesn't get hacked at all, all the titles deserve my money, ALL OF THEM!!!! MGS, Splinter cell, Assasins creed, wow!!! The pimp list doesn't stop at all!


----------



## XLarge (Jun 15, 2010)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> I hope it won't get hacked anytime soon!
> (and i mean it, if it really impresses me and delivers like the screenshots, then it deserves not to be hacked soon
> 
> 
> ...


me too man it's like this:
I want to pay for the games , but it's to iresistible to pirate them...


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 15, 2010)

For many hacking is simply a way to ensure that the developers don't take away your fair use rights, as a consumer.  It's not about ripping anyone off.


----------



## Goli (Jun 15, 2010)

Also, I just realized Wuhu island is on Mario Kart 3DS too!
Is Nintendo planning to include it everywhere?


----------



## Hakoda (Jun 15, 2010)

Okay to conclude my reups here is:

3DS Hardware Info & Images package: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FPALFCKK

1st & 2nd Party Asset Package PICS ONLY: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OE863CB5

Kid Icarus: Uprising Trailer (contained in the original 1st & 2nd Asset Package & link has already been sent to admin so that it can be uploaded to GBATemp TV): http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4Z1HHCKS

Just in case you missed it the first time: 

Full 1st & 2nd Party Asset Package: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=F6ITV8ZC

3rd Party Asset Package: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=APF8W5IQ

Phew. That was a lot of reups....


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 15, 2010)

FCKING SEXY! Amazing and unbelievable...
I like, HAVE to get one.

I might not get one though...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 15, 2010)

notice they didn't mention the price...

if they did it would probably mentally scare people away...

they have to hype it up more and convince you to buy it more before they mention the price.....

because after they are done convincing you, price won't matter you will get one even if it's $500


My prediction? - $350-$250


----------



## Disco (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm buying the on launch day, just like I bought the first DS and Wii.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 15, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> My prediction? - $350-$250


That's a bit steep, isn't it? It's even more than the Wii!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 15, 2010)

I will LOL if some noob asks about flashcart compatibility.


as long as these games are reasonably priced...(not $50-$60) then the devs deserve their money.


----------



## bluebowser31 (Jun 15, 2010)

man psp sucks.

if they manage to beat this, i will be very amazed, considering  the only thing they had going for them b4 was graphics, now nintendi has kinda swooped in there...

IT SUCKS THAT THEY MADE SUPER PAPER MARIO FOR 3DS, I THOUGHT THIS WOULD KILL 2D GAMES!!!

GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## XLarge (Jun 15, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> notice they didn't mention the price...
> 
> if they did it would probably mentally scare people away...
> 
> ...


nah that's not like nintendo 

maybee 200?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 15, 2010)

Paper Mario is 3D lol


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 15, 2010)

Paper Mario suits the 3DS, by the way, after the Nintendo Conference was over, Iwata was having a talk with some guy about Kid Icarus, and they mentioned Super Smash Bros. in 3D ...has ever cry for SSB been finally heard??


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jun 15, 2010)

No Nintendo system has ever been more then 250 at launch, I don't see this being much different. Would have been nice to hear if it's coming out this year or not though...


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Jun 15, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> I will LOL if some noob asks about flashcart compatibility.
> 
> 
> as long as these games are reasonably priced...(not $50-$60) then the devs deserve their money.


Is there a flahscart capable of hacking the 3DS? xD

Anyway... About the price, i think it will cost till $200... And now it's an hands-on for a Wiii (yes Wiii... 3 i's because of the 3D)


----------



## BakuFunn (Jun 15, 2010)

mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> No Nintendo system has ever been more then 250 at launch, I don't see this being much different. Would have been nice to hear if it's coming out this year or not though...



The estimated is holiday 2010 in Japan.
Sucks, eh?


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 15, 2010)

With all these awesome games coming out for it, I actually don't care about the 3D effect anymore.. So if the 3D effect is not all that great I won't be too disappointed. But if it's good, so much the better! 

It has more graphics power and it has an amazing line-up of games on the horizon. That's enough for me. Will definitely preorder one.


----------



## jinqui242 (Jun 15, 2010)

I want it, but I think I wait will a year for a revision and for them to build up a more established software lineup.


----------



## Jaylen (Jun 15, 2010)

idk man...i have seen pics of the 3ds, it has a intensely akward design, it is way too cluttered with extraneous buttons and directional padding, etc... the two screens do not match in resolution and size, limiting developmental potential. things like that should be uniform, i cannot count the number of ds games that switched screens on the fly as the game progressed, having two dissimilar screens functionally limits the bottom screen to just being a bottom screen HUD in every single game...


----------



## qlum (Jun 15, 2010)

I think it will be 175€ to 225€


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 15, 2010)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> mysticwaterfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Considering there may not be much of a gap between the North American and Japanese release dates, that news might not suck, no.  It could be as early as November this year for both regions.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 15, 2010)

The analog stick is for 3D depth adjustment, not controls by the sounds of it.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 15, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> The analog stick is for 3D depth adjustment, not controls by the sounds of it.



No, that little slide bar to the right of the top screen is for adjusting the 3-D.


----------



## Veho (Jun 15, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> The analog stick is for 3D depth adjustment, not controls by the sounds of it.


The slider to the right of the top screen is for depth adjustment. The analog stick is for control.


----------



## XLarge (Jun 15, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> The analog stick is for 3D depth adjustment, not controls by the sounds of it.


what makes you say that


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 15, 2010)

OMFG!! I am soooo buying one on launch day!! If I can..


----------



## Wii_Manic (Jun 15, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> OMFG!! I am soooo buying one on launch day!! If I can..



That was my thought. But I bought the DSi just after launch and Ninty celebrated thatby releasing the XL. Might wait until a lite, i or XL comes out? But on the other side the original DS was the best probs. It was basicaly indestructible :S

What to do?


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 15, 2010)

I'll definitely buy it, even if my pocket money are low, dad is the key to 3DS! Haha, a little loan won't hurt anyone, might come with an interest rate, but bring it on!!
Already I'm planning to get the Nintendo Wii this month or next, then i'll start saving for this.


----------



## Veho (Jun 15, 2010)

Soooo.... anyone remember the DS Phat? Or the original GBA? 

...just saying. 

Don't buy the launch version.


----------



## gisel213 (Jun 15, 2010)

Sony's psp is already losing the battle with the current ds console but damn with this baby
ninty's really gonna crush that psp2 thing or whatever it is...

Hell i might even buy 2 of these.....

+1  Nintendo....   PSPGO=FAIL


----------



## harroway (Jun 15, 2010)

Did anyone notice on IGN that a 3DS Zelda Ocarina of Time remake is on the way?

http://uk.ds.ign.com/articles/109/1098192p1.html

NICEEE!


----------



## Cluny (Jun 15, 2010)

NOOOO THE ANALOG STICK NEEDS TO BE ON THE SIDE WITH THE BUTTONS!!!!! DON'T MAKE THE SAME MISTAKE AS THE PSP!!!!


With the analog or d-pad on the other side, you'll be able to play fps...


----------



## bobrules (Jun 15, 2010)

If you notice, the top background is always black.


----------



## Stavros90 (Jun 15, 2010)

A real Paper Mario game is enough reason for me to buy the 3DS.


----------



## taktularCBo (Jun 15, 2010)

supervenice said:
			
		

> wii like graphics!!!!



Sorry, but Kid Icarus looked like a DS Game, not even close to a gamecube. I was really shocked seeing this, but Metal Gear looks promising and much better than any DS game.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jun 15, 2010)

MGS and SF4?
!!!!!!
I'm sold.


Hypometer:
*[*|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||*]* : 100%


----------



## asimriz (Jun 15, 2010)

Nintendo always does this... Sony & MicroSoft release new stuff thinking they've got Nintendo by the u-know-wot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then Nintendo uses the trump card & voila ! Damn this thing is beyond anything as a handheld device. Is it really real ? I can't believe it......... Damn I need to get my hands on one ! NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 15, 2010)

Holy fvuk!
This is insane. So many freaking games I want for the 3DS. The 3DS looks awesome.

Metal Gear Solid for the 3DS looks great! The graphics on it are shocking! They look like graphics for a console. Mario Kart looks good as always and so does Animal Crossing with its new graphical style. Professor Layton: Mask of Miracle will be awesome! I'm sure Level 5 will wow me with all new inventive puzzles in 3D! Ghost Recon seems pretty cool. Advance Wars for the 3DS! I literally drooled when Kid Icarus Uprising was shown on screen! Pilotwings remind me of the flying mode in Wii Sports Resort. Paper Mario 3DS looks great. I'm glad they decided to release Paper Mario on the 3DS instead of the DS like rumored. Street Fighter IV 3DS has stupendous graphics rivaling those on the console version. Resident Evil 3DS will be godly. Not just the graphics. The whole concept of Resident Evil on the DS. It screams a whole new level of interactivity.

The 3DS as a handheld looks awesome! It is 'so Nintendo' of them to include two cameras on the front so you can capture 3D photos. I like the design of the system with the top screen being much bigger than the bottom. The slide pad looks freaking great! It would work amazingly with MGS: 3DS. Nintendo is sure getting my money this time. And even if a hacking mechanism comes out, I'm not going to use it!


----------



## redsmas (Jun 15, 2010)

Cluny said:
			
		

> NOOOO THE ANALOG STICK NEEDS TO BE ON THE SIDE WITH THE BUTTONS!!!!! DON'T MAKE THE SAME MISTAKE AS THE PSP!!!!
> 
> 
> With the analog or d-pad on the other side, you'll be able to play fps...



2 words: touch screen


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 15, 2010)

Wii_Manic said:
			
		

> Scott-105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats what i am worried about, if i buy the 3DS nintendo will release a lite version and i will loose money rapidly, or i can stick to my previous plans and buy a DSiXL and wait for a price drop of the 3DS?


----------



## GentleFist (Jun 15, 2010)

actually the resolution is pretty low, its just 400x240

yes, technically its 800x240 but it seems one eye sees the first 400 pixels while the other the second 400 to create the 3D effect


and im pretty sure of that since 800x240 would be cinescope and not widescreen and their site clearly says its widescreen

im of course impressed but there are some really stupid things that are missing that would make it a lot better

ill make a list of dumb things:

1. there are two cameras to make 3D pictures, amazing right? heres the things they are 2 vga cameras which make the pictures useless --> compare: cheap mobile phones have 2mp minimum, top ones over 10mp

2. resolution is only 400x240 while new phones have 800x480

3. one thing that would really rock would be a hdmi port, unrealistic u say? there are many new phones that do have one and if something as small as a phone can have one a 3ds should be able too. but the picture needs to be 3ds? you can either see it on your tv without the 3d or you have a 3d tv yes they do exist now

the worst thing are the vga cameras, 3d pictures with vga cameras is such a waste, thats a joke really

well i still love it
im not disappointed at all since i expected less^^


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 15, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> Sorry, but Kid Icarus looked like a DS Game, not even close to a gamecube.



Sorry, but you need glasses because your vision is fading.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 15, 2010)

maybe there is 2 thin screens underneath it that emulate the 3 Dimensional look


----------



## GentleFist (Jun 15, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> maybe there is 2 thin screens underneath it that emulate the 3 Dimensional look



no.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 16, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> And even if a hacking mechanism comes out, I'm not going to use it!
> 
> I sure would.  I own all my GBA and DS games, yet I still play them on a flashcart most of the time.  I also like the other functions flashcarts allow for, like backing up my savefiles and whatnot.  I'll be dissapointed if there's no way to do those things on the 3DS.
> 
> QUOTE(GentleFist @ Jun 15 2010, 06:39 PM) 2. resolution is only 400x240 while new phones have 800x480



And to match that, the 3DS would've needed a 1600x480 LCD, if they wanted to retain the 3-D effect.  As much as I'd have also liked 480p resolution on the 3DS, I have to wonder how much such an LCD would've cost.


----------



## steve007 (Jun 16, 2010)

Well it play DS titles as well ? not just 3ds games only


----------



## giratina16 (Jun 16, 2010)

GentleFist said:
			
		

> actually the resolution is pretty low, its just 400x240
> 
> yes, technically its 800x240 but it seems one eye sees the first 400 pixels while the other the second 400 to create the 3D effect
> 
> ...


It's not always the mp's that make the pictures amazing, it's the size of the lens that really matters. Although 10 mp's would make the images more crisp and not make them look horrific when they're uploaded to facebook.


----------



## gameguy95 (Jun 16, 2010)

supervenice said:
			
		

> I DONT KNOW IF this was posted yet....
> 
> 
> well--i think i like the gamecube like stick..
> ...







@gentlefist: i agree, they should have a better camera+HDMI port


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jun 16, 2010)

gameguy95 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least put that stuff in a spoiler.


----------



## Beats (Jun 16, 2010)

Holy fuvk!


I CAN'T BELIEVE MY EYES!

Currently downloading all the packs!


----------



## lostdwarf (Jun 16, 2010)

ok no one has mentioned that the normal touch screen is now double the resolution of the dsi!!!!
and the same resolution as the 3D screen!!! just not widescreen!

that means better touch control.

and


both screens can still be used as 1. (all be it a funny shaped screen)

ps I think this is fucking awesome.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 16, 2010)

Anyone know what that square is to the right of the stylus?






Infrared port for PokeWalker?


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 16, 2010)

lostdwarf said:
			
		

> ok no one has mentioned that the normal touch screen is now double the resolution of the dsi!!!!
> and the same resolution as the 3D screen!!! just not widescreen!


No one else has mentioned it, because no one else is foolish enough!

3DS 320x240 = 76800 pixels
DSi 256x192 = 49152 pixels.

So it obviously isn't double the resolution


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 16, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Anyone know what that square is to the right of the stylus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone else notice the game card with the microSD slot?


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 16, 2010)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Anyone else notice the game card with the microSD slot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still a fair bit more pixels, though.  Dissapointed as I am that the bottom screen is still 4x3, at least they increased the resolution a bit.


----------



## jhazicalization (Jun 16, 2010)

so the games are still in cards?does it have a separate slot for dsi games?


----------



## omatic (Jun 16, 2010)

redsmas said:
			
		

> Cluny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, consider when you hold it vertically - they want you to be able to use the analog stick along with the d-pad.

This might be problematic for left-handed peoples, though.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 16, 2010)

jhazicalization said:
			
		

> so the games are still in cards?does it have a separate slot for dsi games?


A single slot for both 3DS and DS games.


----------



## kammithecamel (Jun 16, 2010)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> tk_saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The picture is Photoshoped.
http://www.engadget.com/photos/e3-2010-nin...-shots/#3082701
The actual picture is in the second row, sixth column.

Also, the watermark says TK Saturn.


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 16, 2010)

kammithecamel said:
			
		

> The picture is Photoshoped.
> http://www.engadget.com/photos/e3-2010-nin...-shots/#3082701
> The actual picture is in the second row, sixth column.
> 
> Also, the watermark says TK Saturn.


I wasn't pretending it was real. It's from another thread and I had the photo handy, I the put cart in because people were saying the cart slot was larger than that of the DS.

Besides, I thought it was funny to add the photo of a flashcart to their new console.


----------



## kammithecamel (Jun 16, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> I wasn't pretending it was real. It's from another thread and I had the photo handy, I the put cart in because people were saying the cart slot was larger than that of the DS.
> 
> Besides, I thought it was funny to add the photo of a flashcart to their new console.



Now that I know it was a joke, I feel like a jerk. Sorry about that.


----------



## Beats (Jun 16, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Anyone know what that square is to the right of the stylus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, it's a wristband holder or whatever it's called.


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 16, 2010)

that purple 3DS looks awesome (my favorite colour) lets see if they release it in retail, they did the same thing with the Wii showed loads of colours and only released white, i can only pray that colour comes to europe!


----------



## Bulit (Jun 16, 2010)

Nintendo should change the name to "Nintendo 3DSi".


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 16, 2010)

purple 3DS ?

Why "Nintendo 3DSi" ?


----------



## antonkan (Jun 16, 2010)

The 3DS looks nice. It might have high quality graphics and sounds. The 3DS is better than the original DS.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 16, 2010)

antonkan said:
			
		

> The 3DS looks nice. It might have high quality graphics and sounds. The 3DS is better than the original DS.


YOU ARE BACK!!!!!!!!!  Where were you!


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 16, 2010)

The touch screen isn't widescreen, because then there wouldn't be anywhere for the buttons to go. They obviously want to keep the thing small enough to fit in your pocket. I don't think this is going to cause any problems.
Also I doubt anyone will be accidentally powering down the system during gameplay, because you probably have to hold down the power button for a second or two to turn it off, just like on a wiimote.

Finally, it would be rather stupid for nintendo to include something like a 10mp camera on the system when the screens cant even display that resolution! The vga sensors are already more than enough.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 16, 2010)

Zarxrax said:
			
		

> The touch screen isn't widescreen, because then there wouldn't be anywhere for the buttons to go. They obviously want to keep the thing small enough to fit in your pocket. I don't think this is going to cause any problems.



Based on the pictures, the 3.5" top screen isn't _that_ much longer than the lower screen.  The length of the handheld itself probably could've been increased by 0.5" - 0.75" and the current amount of space between the bottom screen and buttons could've been maintained.

Personally, I think that bottom 4x3 is the one major failing of the 3DS.  If not autosterescopic 3D, the bottom screen should've at least been the same 3.5" widescreen size, and 400x240 resolution.  The way it is now, the bottom screen will only ever be used for extra information... for actual gameply, Nintendo's gone back to a single-screen device like the game boy.  While the DS was limited to only being able to render 3-D graphics on one screen or the other at a time, the screens at least had the same basic capabilities... there were a number of DS games that had scenes or cutscenes which rapidly moved between the top and bottom screens for effect... with the 3DS, that kind of thing will now have much less of an impact.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 16, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> Personally, I think that bottom 4x3 is the one major failing of the 3DS.  If not autosterescopic 3D, the bottom screen should've at least been the same 3.5" widescreen size, and 400x240 resolution.  The way it is now, the bottom screen will only ever be used for extra information... for actual gameply, Nintendo's gone back to a single-screen device like the game boy.  While the DS was limited to only being able to render 3-D graphics on one screen or the other at a time, the screens at least had the same basic capabilities... there were a number of DS games that had scenes or cutscenes which rapidly moved between the top and bottom screens for effect... with the 3DS, that kind of thing will now have much less of an impact.


No way, its still entirely possible for the screens to switch back and forth. Depending on the type of game played, they might not decide to use the entire width of the top screen for the actual gameplay, and could have some information displayed on the sides or something. Another option is to just cut off part of the image when you switch down to the bottom screen. Movie studios have been doing that for decades to convert widescreen films to 4:3, and most people didn't mind.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 16, 2010)

Zarxrax said:
			
		

> No way, its still entirely possible for the screens to switch back and forth. Depending on the type of game played, they might not decide to use the entire width of the top screen for the actual gameplay, and could have some information displayed on the sides or something. Another option is to just cut off part of the image when you switch down to the bottom screen. Movie studios have been doing that for decades to convert widescreen films to 4:3, and most people didn't mind.



Yes, it can still be done, but the effect won't be as seamless or nice-looking.  Even ignoring the bottom screen's lack of 3-D (admittedly, adding that would've been much more processor-intensive than just making it wide, so I'm not complaining too much on that front), fewer developers are going to choose to implement that kind of screen switching the way the screens are setup on the 3DS.  Were they both widescreen, at least, it would look a bit nicer.

I am glad the bottom screen's resolution was increased, though; I will say that.  I just wish it'd been a 3.5", 400x240.  Ultimately, that would've been a better choice both aesthetically and functionally.


----------



## Jaylen (Jun 16, 2010)

well the design isnt exactly final yet...so i suggest we: create a facebook page, and get a twitter army with a myspace 2006 level of trolling and aim it all at nintendo in order to get what we want...

and make sure japan is on board...because that is the heart of the beast...


----------



## Midna (Jun 16, 2010)

Nintendo didn't exclude 3D from the bottom because they were lazy. They explained during the conference that touch screens and 3D screens don't really mix at all. So they settled on one of each. I'm slightly disappointed at the bottom screen's lack of widescreen, but it's not that much smaller. It'll be used for the touch elements in games and the top will be used for game play. And for those who were talking about sprawling cutscenes between both screens, you should probably remember that the bottom isn't 3D anyway. How would a half 3D half 2D cutscene look?


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 16, 2010)

Midna said:
			
		

> Nintendo didn't exclude 3D from the bottom because they were lazy. They explained during the conference that touch screens and 3D screens don't really mix at all.
> 
> I'm not sure I agree with their reasoning on that.  Why is Sharp mass-producing those parallax barrier _touchscreens_, if the two technologies don't mix well?  Besides, don't most people uses styli, anyway?  I don't see that smudges and whatnot would be much of an issue.
> 
> ...



True... which is even more of an argument for complete uniformity in the screens.  Two autostereoscopic, 3.5" 800x240 LCDs... as wonderful as the 3DS looks now, imagine if it had _that_?  Of course it's more than just the cost of the second screen, it's also the additional processing power you'd need to drive visuals that are _that_ much more complex, etc.  Which is, ultimately, why I'm okay with the lack of 3-D.  Not because I buy into the line that touchscreens and 3-D don't mix; 'cuz I don't believe that for one second.


----------



## redact (Jun 16, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> However, I can live without 3-D on the bottom screen, even though I believe their reasoning on that was either flawed or misrepresented (the real reason being simple cost).


as many of the hands on impressions have stated, the 3d effect is finicky if looking at it from the wrong angle/distance so having both screens 3d in a clamshell design would mean only one screen would look 3d to you at one time and the other would look blurry


----------



## DeMoN (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't know if this video has been posted yet but this was the one of the best I could find where you can actually see the 3D effects.  Not to mention there's some nice footage of the booth babes' cleavage.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 16, 2010)

Not sure if this was posted but here is someone playing Metal Gear Solid 3 and holy shit does it look nice.

http://tinypic.com/usermedia.php?uo=zHAawG...q45A4h4l5k2TGxc


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 16, 2010)

The next time they show this off, someone needs to take two camcorders, positioned and oriented then much like eyes, record some video, and then with a little editing, taper them together to produce one video with each clip side by side, and upload it. Sure, it won't be the full effect, but a little bit of cross-eyed sickness never hurt anyone.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 16, 2010)

As this relies on being seen in person more than any other type of effect, what Nintendo really needs to do is make sure people actually get to see it.  Tethering dozens of 3DS units to hot chicks in an auditorium is a good start, but the average buyer needs to see this just as much as a writer or reviewer or whatever other industry insiders are at E3.  Nintendo needs to start getting the 3DS out there, as its launch date approaches.  There've been several times I've been walking through the Eaton Centre (large mall in the downtown core), and seen Wii booths set up for people to play.  Nintendo has to do something similar for the 3DS, which actually allows them to experience it.  That's the only way they'll ever really appreciate the effect.


----------



## person66 (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow, 2 more colours? (orange and purple) Still like blue the best, but its nice to have a choice.

Also... this may be a stupid idea, but if a company decided not to use the 3D feature, would they be able to achieve better graphics, because the 3DS wouldn't have to render the image twice? Than again 3D is the main feature of the *3D*S

I'm definately going to get this at launch (if I have the money...) and I don't really mind the fact that the screens are different sizes.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 16, 2010)

person66 said:
			
		

> Also... this may be a stupid idea, but if a company decided not to use the 3D feature, would they be able to achieve better graphics, because the 3DS wouldn't have to render the image twice? Than again 3D is the main feature of the *3D*S



I've thought about that as well, but after thinking about it, I'm pretty sure the 3D effect is tied in directly with the hardware, and that when rendering a scene, a single coordinate systems is split into 2 (one for each eye), and as the final image is rendered, each pixel for both coordinates are rendered at once (not unlike how the DS's 2 screens are synced, except rendered on the same screen). The 3D slider may just determine how separated the 2 coordinates become, from 0 to some set amount, though internally, the software can possibly make it's own offset to this, percentage-wise.

Of course, this is all just an assumption of mine, and is probably not correct by any means.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jun 16, 2010)

Analog stick looks oddly like the pandora's joy stick. Oh well.. I guess i can play Mario Kart ike what i am used to


----------



## denieru7 (Jun 16, 2010)

This looks amazing. Definately trying to get one at release. 

I think all the arguments that it's stupid are null. All except the low resolution cameras... 0.3 MP? =S

Great work, Ninty


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 16, 2010)

denieru7 said:
			
		

> This looks amazing. Definately trying to get one at release.
> 
> I think all the arguments that it's stupid are null. All except the low resolution cameras... 0.3 MP? =S
> 
> Great work, Ninty


well I can understand. sent better cameras = more costly 3DS ...


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 16, 2010)

Release day purchase, no matter how much it costs. Nintendo blew me away.


----------



## popoffka (Jun 16, 2010)

I will definitely buy this on launch.
Most likely, I will even buy it on US launch, even though I am here in EU, because it will probably take ages for it to arrive here.
Does anyone know if it will be possible to pre-order it online? International shipping isn't necessary, I can use an US mail forwarder.


----------



## pokedude123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Kingdom Hearts 3DS


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jun 16, 2010)

Hrm, I'm excited as everyone else is about the cool features, but one thing I'm really happy about is the WPA/WPA2 support!


----------



## GentleFist (Jun 16, 2010)

yea my wlan is wpa too, ofc i could change it but my ds isnt important enought for that^^

on the other hand my mobile has a program that makes it into a router so i have wifi internet access with wep everywhere anyway

but im happy too


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 16, 2010)

denieru7 said:
			
		

> This looks amazing. Definately trying to get one at release.
> 
> I think all the arguments that it's stupid are null. All except the low resolution cameras... 0.3 MP? =S
> 
> Great work, Ninty



The resolution is still higher than the 3DS screens themselves, so it's more than enough to use for, say, an augmented reality shooter title, etc.  What's important to remember about the cameras is that they're (mostly) meant to be used in conjunction with the 3DS, and there's not really much reason to give them specs that _vastly_ exceed the resoultion of the 3DS itself.

What I'm really curious to know about the 3DS is whether or not it will share one of the DS's largest (IMO) limitations... essentially, the inability to render 3-D graphics on both screens at the same time.  The DS has now been around for so long, and is so successful that we've mostly forgotten or learned to ignore that it can't render 3-D on both screens at once.  The screens are equally capable of it, but it needs to switch between one and the other if they're going to do it.

Personally, I hope the 3DS drops this limitation.  If it's capable of simultaneous 3-D rendering on both screens, that'll somewhat make up for the bottom screen's 4x3 measurements and lack of stereoscopic 3-D.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 16, 2010)

I think know the DSi had a WPA/WPA2 support... Al you have to do is go to the advance settings..


Im like depressed since I might get one because of the price... Parents bought me a car so they won't buy me anything soon..


SIGH...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 16, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Hrm, I'm excited as everyone else is about the cool features, but one thing I'm really happy about is the WPA/WPA2 support!


DSi already has that


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 16, 2010)

This 3DS should support flash


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 16, 2010)

Yea I want to be able to watch you tube on this thing !!!


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 16, 2010)

I hop it supports flash just to piss appe off


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 16, 2010)

I've heard this will support 3D movies, which is a huge plus. Now you can watch those awesome 3D movies without paying thousands for a TV. Sure it'll be small screen but it'll still work and be cool.

I have to say Nintendo has a great console on their hands. From a strong line-up in both first and third party titles as well as some great ideas, features, and specs, it looks to be a truly good DS successor.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 16, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> What I'm really curious to know about the 3DS is whether or not it will share one of the DS's largest (IMO) limitations... essentially, the inability to render 3-D graphics on both screens at the same time.  The DS has now been around for so long, and is so successful that we've mostly forgotten or learned to ignore that it can't render 3-D on both screens at once.  The screens are equally capable of it, but it needs to switch between one and the other if they're going to do it.



Yeah, the limitation of only one 3D core and not two like the 2D cores did lose some potential, but the hardware to gain that effect would have bumped the price somewhat. I do hope they have 2 3D cores this time, but they would obviously be different because the display capabilities of each screen are different.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 16, 2010)

supervenice said:
			
		

> Nintendo is developing a 3D Nintendogs
> with cats and people!!!!!




De fuke?

A Ninten*dogs* with adoptable CATS and adoptable people???? WTFFF 



I still want flash on the 3DS.






NAO WHEN WILL THERE BE A  emoticon?


----------



## davidsl_128 (Jun 17, 2010)

Well I hope it's only a prototype... I dunno about the 3D and stuff (probably awesome!) but the exterior design is a little... let's just say it isn't awesome.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 17, 2010)

^

Yeah, I agree now LOL
The design does seem a bit, below "GREAT!"


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 17, 2010)

the desing felt like the DS fat to me.
you know that they are holding something.... 

in fact... when this handheld gets a new revision (3DSi?) possibly we will get also a working flashcart for it (acekard3?)
so... hold your money and wait!!!

offtopic: gbatemp staff... where is the icon for the 3DS?? hahahaha


----------



## Satangel (Jun 17, 2010)

Joystick looks a bit weird, don't know how it will feel.

Also, I really doubt that 3D effect being good and cool, I just can't imagine it working well. It seems like a gimmick. I wonder, can we see the 3D effect on a regular Youtube video on a regular screen? 
You probably have to have one in your hands to see the 3D effect, so I'll have to wait till they put out a testing pod in my local gamestore.

Don't know about this one, the 3D feature sounds awesome, but I have serious doubts about the execution.
Hopefully we get some specs soon, graphics on some games looked good, but hopefully games that come out in a few years make better use of the power of this baby.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 17, 2010)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> offtopic: gbatemp staff... where is the icon for the 3DS?? hahahaha


It's being unofficially worked on.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 17, 2010)

According to the latest rumors, the 3ds could let you copy games to its internal memory, so you wont have to carry around game cartridges.
Also, they said that the design is pretty much final, so I would actually take this to mean that they are starting production, and we might actually see this thing on shelves before the end of the year.


----------



## giratina16 (Jun 17, 2010)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> the desing felt like the DS fat to me.
> you know that they are holding something....
> 
> in fact... when this handheld gets a new revision (3DSi?) possibly we will get also a working flashcart for it (acekard3?)
> ...


Europe seem to be getting the consoles before America now.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 17, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He simply means a redesign, not more cameras


----------



## giratina16 (Jun 17, 2010)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> giratina16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So then it would've been better to say 3DS Lite or something along those lines.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jun 17, 2010)

It's funny how the camera is the feature of the DSi that's focused on as being "new", despite it's doubled clockspeed and 4x the amount of RAM that the Phat/Lite had.  But I suppose, being a useless piece of crap, those things were never actually made use of... whereas that _amazing_ camera was used.

They can call it whatever they want... adding an "i" doesn't automatically mean "cameras", just because that's what it was for the DSi.  No more than the placement of an "i" before a product name necessarily means that only posers and hipster douchebags should buy it (although that's certainly been the case so far).


----------



## Gwaith (Jun 18, 2010)

I was basically never really hyped for any console, apart from the little amount of anticipation for the release of the wii (you know, when they still advertised the motion controls as 1:1 and stuff), but the 3DS just totally blew me away. 
Although my spidey sense tell me not to buy it ASAP, because it's always a better idea to wait for the first few real owner reviews , I still have to get it on its street date, even if I have to import it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## si_ok (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm going to get the first model I can lay my hands on for the following reasons:
[*]Its awesome and I want it now[*]If this can be unlocked then the earliest models will have the least amount of trouble


----------



## keyb13 (Jun 18, 2010)

ok, it's cool thing but  my I use my dstti card on it


----------



## Demonbart (Jun 18, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> HaniKazmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really since
-the DS lite is a flimsy piece of crap
-DSi actually had more additional features than just the camera, so it was actually an improvement over the phat (which is where lite kinda failed.)


----------



## Delta517 (Jun 18, 2010)

Why does it feels like almost everybody hate the design?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I kinda like it.


----------



## Njrg (Jun 18, 2010)

All the working 3DS on the E3 floor were prototypes just to show off the 3D. Their bottom screens don't even work yet.

The final product may be a tiny bit different on the outside.

Personally I don't care much for the prototype design.

When I close my DSLite, its almost like a perfect brick. The 3DS doesn't appear to be like that. It looks wierd and awkward like the original DS.
2nd is the analog stick looks in an awkward position with the D pad and is a tiny bit on the big side. Like the D-pad isn't even needed.
But I can see it coming into play with OoT


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## princeEyeless (Jun 20, 2010)

do we can be able to play the previous games of nintendo ds fat and lite on this new console of nitendo that they called nintendo 3ds??just asking


----------



## Melly Pix (Jun 20, 2010)

anyone stoked for the idea of nintendo's smash bros. for the 3ds
they can't pass up the idea now that the handheld has a lot more juice to put out ^^


----------



## Devin (Jun 20, 2010)

lol Some guy tried to steal a 3DS at E3. I wonder how he did it.


----------



## The Pi (Jun 20, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> lol Some guy tried to steal a 3DS at E3. I wonder how he did it.


If i was there I would have stole a few myself.


----------



## Devin (Jun 20, 2010)

xD There attached to the ladies body via straps.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jun 20, 2010)

Steal the lady too


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jun 23, 2010)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> xD There attached to the ladies body via straps.


All the more reason for me.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 23, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> RoxasIsSora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would have tried to. You would never have succeeded.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 23, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> The Pi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For all we know someone did steal one but they're so good we will never hear about it.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jun 23, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'nuff said.


----------



## Cyan (Jun 23, 2010)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> Steal the lady too


Great, the 3DS is bundled with a girlfriend, I need one too!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 23, 2010)

princeEyeless said:
			
		

> do we can be able to play the previous games of nintendo ds fat and lite on this new console of nitendo that they called nintendo 3ds??just asking


If you're asking what I think you're asking, then yes, the 3DS is backwards compatible.


----------



## Orangejb5 (Jun 27, 2010)

princeEyeless said:
			
		

> do we can be able to play the previous games of nintendo ds fat and lite on this new console of nitendo that they called nintendo 3ds??just asking


theres a switch to make it 3d mode or not i believe?


But, I wonder why Nintendo couldn't have done this earlier, most of the ds' are crap.
and im gonna wait a few more months because you know nintendo, after its released theres gonna be an update, or special edition versions (:


----------



## ether2802 (Jul 14, 2010)

DSi and XL weren't needed at all (and I bought one, DAMN..!!), the motion sensor is making me want one of these 3DS, but I'm gonna wait until I see enought good games for it (and really using the motion sensor, like a FPS or something like that) and the price goes as low as $150 US, I wont pay more...!!


----------

